# Five minute trip through Germany, Austria, and Switzerland



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice layout Michael. Lots of trains running at one time. I like the looks of those European locomotives.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Amazing!!! I love the buildings!!! It all looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking layout and video. :appl: It is so different from what we usually see here on the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice!

:appl:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Super! That was an interesting car with the clear sides and roof about 2:46, thanks for posting.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks! That is an Apm61 observation coach. 

That coach along with the rest of the train is the Gottard Panorama Express.

Interior:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice photo, thanks.


----------



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

*Trip*

Hi
That is really cool. My wife and I were in Switzerland about a year ago and the rail travel was just superb. We had 1st class rail passes and saw a lot of neat things all over.
ONe day we had breakfast in Switerzland, took a train to Lichenstien and had lunch and took another train to a big lake somewhere and it was actually in Germany where we had supper and took the train back to Switzerland where we were staying.
Great video
Bill


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks.

That was probably Lake Constance you visited. The town(s) could have been Friedrichschafen, or maybe Lindau.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Hay Michael, is this word even pronounceable?????
Friedrichschafen

Magic


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It is if you're German.


----------

